#  Vorstellungen >   CTS-Op und nach 7 Wochen immer noch Schmerzen. >

## Merlinpower

Meine CTS-Op (Capaltunnelsyndrom) liegt jetzt schon seit fast 7 Wochen zurück. Und ich habe immer noch Schmerzen im berreich des Daumens (Ballenberreich). Jede Bewegung auf der Arbeit schmerzt  ( Ich bin Metaller). Ich muß dann sogar die Arbeit niederlegen, da meine Hand in dem oben genannten Bereich sogar dann etwas anschwillt. Mein Hausartzt sagt, das da einen Entzündung ist und schickte mich zu dem Chirurg der die Op durchgeführt hatte. Der sagte nur, das es normal sei und ich Schmerztabletten nehmen soll und dann weiter arbeiten soll.
Das kann doch nicht gut sein :Huh?: !!
Gerade wenn man wie ich den ganzen Tag die hand körperlich schwer benutzt. ( Hämmer, Schraubendereher nutzt, schmiedet, Getriebe Öffnet von Maschinen usw.) Die Hand wird dann ja immer schwer belastet.
Kann mir jemand einen Tipp geben??!!

----------


## lucy230279

Hallo Merlinpower, 
willkommen. wie ich sehe hast du bereits ein passendes Thema in einem anderen Unterforum gefunden. :-)
Dann muss ich deinen Beitrag nicht verschieben.
Hier gehts rein um die Vorstellung.

----------

